
The Latest in Web Design? Retro Websites Inspired by the ’90s - SQL2219
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/17/fashion/90s-web-design.html
======
WalterSear
A year behind the times.

[https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=today%205-y&q=...](https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=today%205-y&q=brutalist%20web%20design)

------
King-Aaron
"The latest".... lol

